# Tragic accident



## peacebabe (Jan 26, 2011)

R.I.P Hugo our 9 wk old Maltese. Only had you a week, missed terribly already, a tragic accident x


----------



## Charleigh (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, rest in peace little Hugo xxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Omg that is so so sad. Thinking of you x


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

RIP Baby Hugo. xxxx


----------



## jonb (Nov 15, 2012)

RIP Hugo


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Hugo.
The Angels at Rainbow Bridge will take good care of him until you meet again.

R.I.P Hugo and have fun at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Qontry (Feb 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear of your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with you. We, too, are grieving the recent loss of our best friend, Kodiak.
*******************************************************
​


----------



## changealex (Feb 26, 2013)

The December 1 crash occurred on the Northway, when Drue rear-ended an SUV driven by Shenedehowa High School senior Chris Stewart. Stewarts vehicle rolled across three lanes of traffic and into the median. Shenedehowa High School senior Deanna Rivers, along with Stewart, died in the crash. Shenedehowa High School student Matt Hardy, the boyfriend of Rivers, survived, as did Shaker High School senior Bailey Wind, the girlfriend of Stewart. Hardy and Wind sustained serious injuries but are on the road to recovery.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thats very very sad, sending you a hug,

R I P Hugo xxxxxxx_


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2013)

May i ask what happened to your little guy?

Sorry for your loss xxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry, and so young.

Run free, Little One


What happen or is it to painful at the moment. :sad:


----------

